# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Drew Estate Java Toro Maduro and the El Rico Habano Maduro Torpedo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Drew Estate Java Toro Maduro and the El Rico Habano Maduro Torpedo*

Today is review day, where we will see how two sticks stack up and find out whether or not they are worth your hard earned cash. With that said, ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Drew Estate Java Toro Maduro and the El Rico Habano Maduro Torpedo


----------

